# WHO DREW A SWAN TAG?



## duckman53821 (Jan 12, 2003)

I e-mailed the NDGF earlier this week and asked when the swan lottery would be held. They e-mailed me back and said either wednesday night or thursday and results would be available no later than noon friday. I checked and I was successful in drawing a tag. Anybody else draw a tag?


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I drew a tag. Anyone know the cost for a mount on a swan?


----------



## dakota_native (May 6, 2003)

all three of us that are in our group got our tags this year.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

How do you find out?


----------



## duckman53821 (Jan 12, 2003)

You can find it here:

https://secure.apps.state.nd.us/gnf/inq ... ottery.htm


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Thanks. I got one too.


----------



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)

I got mine


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

me and my dad did, you can bet one will be collared...... muahahaha. :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

No go for me!! This is a first


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Bingo Baby.

cootkiller


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Our group was 3 for 3. Are they mailing out the Tags or do we need to print something off?


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

yea baby!
now I gotta take a week off to find the right one... Will have to go and seek permission for the "Swan Pond" :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Hell Yeah!!! Got mine...Can't WAIT! :beer:


----------



## joel barber (Sep 17, 2002)

First time was charm for me!


----------



## outdoorsman (Sep 2, 2003)

I lucked out this year as well.
question is where are they at know and where will they be when I can hunt.
what tactics have you found work?
I usually sit at an area that I have seen them working the day before, and hope they will decoy into an open area away from my goose and duck decoys.


----------



## Duckskinner (Sep 17, 2003)

It is quit expensive to mount a swan. The places I checked run around 425 bucks. The later in the year you bag one the better I guess.


----------

